# Searching for Diamond Bill 16.2hh chestnut TB Gelding



## coralwings20 (14 January 2013)

Does anyone know where my boy went?


----------



## nikicb (14 January 2013)

When did you sell him?  There is this advert on Preloved, but can't work out when it dates from.  Look at the bottom of the page:

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/106458917/beautiful-thoroughbred.html


----------



## coralwings20 (14 January 2013)

wow, thanks  thats him but obviously sold again :-(


----------



## nagsinrags (12 February 2013)

which area are you from, how long did you own and which area was he bought from?  This horse looks quite familiar


----------



## leah_x (12 March 2013)

I work with a girl who owned him! She has sold him on again though, i will pm you more info tomorrow as I can't do it on my phone :/


----------



## leah_x (12 March 2013)

But he is safe and happy!


----------



## nagsinrags (13 March 2013)

leah_x said:



			I work with a girl who owned him! She has sold him on again though, i will pm you more info tomorrow as I can't do it on my phone :/
		
Click to expand...

Could you please pm me with information
thanks


----------



## Beccamcb (13 March 2013)

Hi I'm Becca  can you email please on beccamcb@hotmail.co.uk. I sold him 3 months ago. I had him for nearly 2 years xx


----------

